

Best book on persuasion and building community - sojourn
http://blog.getsponge.com/online-communities-persuasion/

======
jeremydavid
What a coincidence - I am in the middle of this book right now.

It is a fantastic book backed up with tangible examples (psychology studies,
mainly), and if you are in the business of persuading customers, I suggest you
grab a copy. It covers most of the content from the Psychology 331 (Social
Psychology) course I took at university, and is a worthwhile read.

------
JonathanFields
This was one of the first books I read as a copywriter, it's a tremendous
reference and because it's based on human nature, it's timeless.

Cialdini's more recent collaboration - Yes! - is also interesting, rehashes
the basic principals, but then adds in some more current research, scenarios
and applications.

------
cvos
It looks like a good read, and the blog post offers a good online of the main
points.

------
bloggergirl
I've read this book twice now. More than any other book on persuasion out
there (and there are a lot now, including Sway, The Paradox of Choice, Covert
Persuasion, Habit), Cialdini's is stellar. The popular Persuasion, Emotion &
Trust course that Human Factors International offers is based almost entirely
on this book. (So save yourself $2000 on the course... and just read the
book.)

Keep Cialdini's "weapons of influence" in your back pocket when trying to
persuade anyone -- but especially when writing your own web copy and/or
creating A/B or MVT tests of your web copy. The concept of Reciprocity is one
that more 'freemium' startups should be thinking of when trying to monetize.

~~~
galuggus
Totally agree. I've seen Caildini's work rewritten, repackaged and resold in
numerous books on influence.

Caildini writing style is clear and concise. He neither talks down to the
reader or uses jargon

